# 6/1/11 & 6/2/11 snapper



## WillieP (May 9, 2011)

Wow what a difference a day can make yesterday headed out around 10:00 glass calm but kinda windy. Ran out the the csx and started catching good sized aj on cut bait felt bad having to turn em back. Too many folks felt like a parking lot so we left and ran over to the pyramids. Immediatly started hooking up with ars caught 7 and one lane snapper. Forgot to get pictures untill after they were cleaned.
Went out today around 7 out of ob and that was crazy how bad the seas were it took 45mins to run out 9 miles. Got to the spot and a charter was there, we finally found the structure and caught a few but we were drifting to fast. Started getting crowded I mean one boat literally ran right up to us and stopped about 30ft from us and dropped lines. Where are the manners. Picked up and headed about 3 miles south and found more structure and started havin fun. Had a couple of really good runs turns out the sharks like ars. We did get one little shark to the boat before the leader snapped. But we kept getting our bait robbed by little ruby lips. Ran out of cut bait at 2:00 brought it home with 6 ARS and 3 Lanes and 1 scamp threw one back early before we read the regs on my phone.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

glad you had a good trip and caught a few fish.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you sure you can keep scamp?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Check Daily.

Yes, Scamp is open. Only Gag Grouper is closed. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job,have not tried cut bait yet been staying with live bait so far, was planning on going to csx boxcars next thurs but may change mind if that crowded.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont think thats a scamp, it looks like a small black grouper.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

chad403 said:


> I dont think thats a scamp, it looks like a small black grouper.


:thumbdown:

To the OP, great report. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why the thumbs down. People need to be aware of what species look like what. Just trying to eliminate someone getting a huge fine.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

The OP has 2 posts. The reason he posted pics is because he hasn't been on here long enough to have his pics analyzed by the PFF FBI.

You can't definitively say what that fish is from that picture. So, don't assume the worst.

If your that concerned, shoot him a PM. Otherwise, enjoy the pics and discuss the black v scamp, juvie king v spanish & almaco v AJ debate around the office.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your right im sorry, I was asking my self the question.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

That's definitely an oil-covered snapper :shifty:


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Markings look like a gag but the tail does look like a broomtail to me...Would need a close up of the grouper alone, sideways to tell for sure.


----------

